# Cubase Pro 9 Expression Maps



## arpegiah (Aug 19, 2017)

I do apologize if this post doesn't fit here. I didn`t know where to post it.

I changed a couple of Expression Maps articulation type to Direction because i think that the easier and faster way to work with the VST Expressions. I also did a video showing the differences. You can watch it here:



If you already know the differences then you can skip the video. I decided to dedicate a page on my website and share with you all the Expression Maps i did so far. I toughed i might save you some time changing all the Expression Maps from Attribute to Direction.
Also i added Cinematic Strings 2 Expression Maps for Full and Lite Ensemble. The one from Steinberg website doesn't have that.
Here is my website: http://www.arpegiah.com
Under Musicians Zone there is a sub menu called Expression Maps.
Enjoy!


----------



## Tfis (Aug 23, 2017)

I prefer attributes, because you can select them from the dropdown menu at the top. When using directions, you can't.
There's no need to click 14 times, as you described. Just select the events you want and choose the articulations from the menu.


----------



## arpegiah (Aug 23, 2017)

Tfis said:


> I prefer attributes, because you can select them from the dropdown menu at the top. When using directions, you can't.
> There's no need to click 14 times, as you described. Just select the events you want and choose the articulations from the menu.


That`s true, you can select the section and assign attribute, based on the video i did that will be 5 clicks and 2 selections, one for staccato notes and one for runs, if you set to Direction will still be faster, no selection needed.
That was just my opinion, in the end everybody will do the way they fill is best for them to work.


----------

